# Amazing what a finish will do.......My Racycle restoration



## Wcben (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello all, for anyone who has seen some of my previous posts, as seen here for example:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=23933
I'm in the process of restoring my Racycle.  Thanks to some of the fine folks here and on the "other old bicycle" forum, I've gotten lots of information and guidance.  

I just received some images of my forks which I've been told are every bit as rare as I thought they were, they were re-plated, (a little back story here, the older gentleman who I purchased the bike from 25 years ago, had owned the bike for about 15 prior to me, he rescued it but just rattle canned it black and silver)..... She's now undergoing a proper restoration, here are how they have been as long as I've known her....





And then, some of the new images:











A special thanks goes out to Blue who is responsible for helping with the Nickel plating and to those who have seen the results in person before me, I'm jealous but I'll see them soon enough!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice, love the nickel!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 21, 2012)

Can we see some wheel and hub pics please?  Is there a makers mark on the front wheel?
What a Great bike!


----------



## Wcben (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Haven't found a mark on the wheels, rear is original wood, front was replaced at some point.  Front hub is a ND-SM, no pics of it yet, I'll get a couple taken.  Rear is visibly unmarked, I have been informed that many Racycle rear OE hubs were unmarked, here are a couple of images of the rear hub: (don't bust on me on the condition, it's in-line to be addressed!)


----------



## Wcben (Jun 25, 2012)

Baloontyre asked for some close-ups of the front wheel...here you go!














Hope that helps!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank You..  Will you keep that rim on the front, or try to get a match for the rear?


----------



## Wcben (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking for a wood rim, probably going to get a set of wood rims, not sure if I'll be using the ND hub or, if I'll use another, all depends on what I find.


----------



## lasvegasestatesales (Jul 5, 2012)

*Sprocket stamp*

I'm having a difficult time seeing what is on the sprocket.  I believe there is a stamp there, but these old eyes won't let me see it.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 5, 2012)

No stamps on the sprocket, I just went over it again and, there are no visible identifying marks, I may have to pull it apart to see if there are any marks inside.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hard to tell, but isn't it an armless Musselman?


----------



## Wcben (Jul 5, 2012)

It's a fixie, related to Musselman, I'm relatively sure it's OEM Racycle.


----------



## vw00794 (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is what appears to be the same rim as yours. Its off my shaft drive Pierce.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 15, 2012)

That looks great!  Thanks Blue!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jul 15, 2012)

Having seen your forks in person, I can say that they are incredibly unique and extremely handsome for any bike. Congrats, I cant wait to see this bike finished.


----------



## Wcben (Jul 15, 2012)

lobsterboyx said:


> Having seen your forks in person, I can say that they are incredibly unique and extremely handsome for any bike. Congrats, I cant wait to see this bike finished.




Thanks! I spent a good deal of time on the phone with Blue today, I dont know who's more excited... Nah... he's got his own to be excited about too... but we're both thrilled to see this coming together.  It's going to take some time just in finding all of the "right" parts for her but each step is exciting!  I'm really stoked to see the forks, they're due to arrive this week, can't wait to see them!


----------



## Wcben (Jul 19, 2012)

Holy Sheep!  Blue was right when he said that pictures don't do it justice....I'm a pretty good photographer and this doesn't even come close!....serious session after she's done!!  wasn't going to put them back on the frame yet but it was like that's where they wanted to be so....they're actually just kinda on there!  Damn Blue, thanks!!





Definitely gotta work on that front wheel!!


----------

